# New to Fly fishing



## bigdawg (May 23, 2004)

I just bought a fly set up from a buddy. A 8'6 North Fork custom 8 wt 4 piecs glass rod and a Hatch fanatic 7 +. I believe Poppa built the the rod for my buddy. Ive never fly fished and i don't want to try on my own and develop bad habits. Does anyone know of someone that gives lessons in the Friendswood area? I really want to learn the right way to do this.


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

Go to Texas Fly Fishers.com This is a large FF club in Houston with five or six certified instructors.
Send message to R. Mayfield. Very patient instructor. 
He is certified casting instructor who lives relatively close by...


----------



## bigdawg (May 23, 2004)

Thanks Golden, I appreciate the info


----------



## Popperdave (Jul 9, 2016)

That's a great setup, premium all the way. I love the way those rods cast. This is my go to rod for redfish. Good luck in your fishing future


----------



## bigdawg (May 23, 2004)

Thats the one, so you built it for Matt I see. It's an awesome rod! I have taken a lesson and have been practicing so I'll be ready for those redfish soon.


----------



## alexamary (10 mo ago)

Thank you, these tips gonna help me as well as soon as I get back to Dubai. I work there as an editor of a guest blogging site.


----------



## fnafgm (8 mo ago)

I also have the same issue. And this post is helping me a lot.

five nights at freddy's


----------



## dizhalex (8 mo ago)

bigdawg said:


> I just bought a fly set up from a buddy. A 8'6 North Fork custom 8 wt 4 piecs glass rod and a Hatch fanatic 7 +. I believe Poppa built the the rod for my buddy. Ive never fly fished and i don't want to try on my own and develop bad habits. Does anyone know of someone that gives lessons in the Friendswood area? I really want to learn the right way to do this.


Hello, I think it is a good question. I like when people learn something new for them. Haha. I suppouse that forums are great idea, because people can share their experience. It is really cool when someone can teach us some new skills. I have a question for you. Do you have an experience about fishing? Maybe you could tell any lifehack? I think it would be great!


----------



## dizhalex (8 mo ago)

Popperdave said:


> That's a great setup, premium all the way. I love the way those rods cast. This is my go to rod for redfish. Good luck in your fishing future
> View attachment 4605817


Hello! Looks nice, i really like it! How long do you do fishing? Just i am interesting to know about your experience. Skroling forums and looking for any lifehacks about fishing) Could you tell something interesting and easy? Share your knowledge please. I think it is cool for all who come this topic. If you are interesting, i have a website where you could work like an author and write articlec. I could write to private messages.


----------



## dizhalex (8 mo ago)

Golden said:


> Go to Texas Fly Fishers.com This is a large FF club in Houston with five or six certified instructors.
> Send message to R. Mayfield. Very patient instructor.
> He is certified casting instructor who lives relatively close by...


Hello! Oh, thanks. I is really good information. Really cool. Many of us can find information there now) How long do you do fishing? Just for me it is a new hobby and I am looking for some new lifehucks, that i could use in real life. Now I made a website about fishing and looking for people who could works like a author. Of course it is not fo free, you can get cash there. If you are interesting, i can sent this information to your private messages.


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

I have been fishing long enough to say this, "DHZ ...put the bong down!" This suggestion is "fo free" no cash or website needed here.


----------



## Arovil (4 mo ago)

Welcome here, Best wishes for your right way of learning.


----------

